# Mamma Mia



## Becca (Aug 7, 2008)

It didn't get a very good review but reviews sometimes lie - it was brilliant!

A really great film! I cried when Donna was singing The winner takes it all 



I love ABBA and no all the songs off by heart :biggrin2:

Anyone else watched it? If not go run along now GO SEE IT


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2008)

:biggrin2:I believe there is another thread by Peg (TinysMom) somewhere.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's Peg-asus's thread..

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37865&forum_id=5


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 7, 2008)

I've seen it twice and was hoping to see it again this week - but I don't think that's gonna happen.

I keep complaining about how I can't get the songs out of my head - but it would help if I would stop listening to them on the cd in the car and on iTunes here at my computer....


----------



## Becca (Aug 7, 2008)

Whoops sorry peg :S


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 7, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> Whoops sorry peg :S


There is no need to be sorry. The movie is good enough to deserve two threads....


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 7, 2008)

OK, I admit it, I've always been a big ABBA fan since they won Eurovision in 1974 (OK, I know a lot of you weren't even born then ).

I haven't seen the movie yet, but I did see the stage show and loved it. It's one of those feel good things that has you singing for days (weeks/months) later 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 7, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I've always been a big ABBA fan since they won Eurovision in 1974


I was starting University when I first heard "Dancing Queen". Was hooked ever since.


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 7, 2008)

Seen it 4 times now...

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 7, 2008)

I saw it this past weekend! I thought it was pretty good, but I've seen the stage show three times and nothing can beat that!If you ever get the opportunity, you should see thestage show. I've had The Best of ABBA CD playing in my car for about 2 weeks now


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 7, 2008)

I loved it! And I also thought The Dark Knight was awful.

Dan


----------



## Greta (Aug 8, 2008)

I haven't seen the movie yet, but I did see the play in Washington, D.C. - Loved it!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 13, 2008)

I just got back from watching the movie....for the third time.

I went because I'd had a rough morning and I needed to just relax and find a way to smile or laugh or something.

The more I watch the movie -the more I love it and the more I notice things...

Anyway - I was trying to pick out my favorite song / scene from the movie - I think hands down it is "SOS". I also love "Chiquita" and "Mama Mia".

I'm wondering - what scenes/songs did everyone else like? 

I'm thinking about buying some other ABBA music on iTunes - I was never allowed to listen to music like that when I was growing up - although I did hear it sometimes on the radio....


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 14, 2008)

I saw this last night!!!

I went with my 2 friends who had both seen it before, and wanted me to see it. They practically dragged me along lol...

I have to say, that I've never been an ABBA fan at all... :embarrassed:I mean, I like to sing along to the songs in a fun, party kind of situation, but I would never choose to listen to them on my iPod, for example. 

20 minutes in I was sat there thinking 'what on earth am I doing? How can I get out of here?!!' - But then, I'm not used to watching musicals (films) at all- when someone said something, and the other person went to reply- I was so shocked when they burst into song lol!:?

But then, I started to really like it! It's really good fun, and so lighthearted, it would really cheer anyone up on a miserable day. Meryl Streep was brilliant, and she sings so well!

I have to say though, that Pierce Brosnan (sp?) just had me in stitches and literally cringing whenever he sang- I'm not sure that should be allowed lol!

Oh, and my main reason for seeing it? Colin Firth lol! Yes, I know I'm 24, and he's old enough to be my father lol, but there's just something about him... Ever since I saw him in Pride and Prejudice, and then Bridget Jones' Diary..... :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:* I :hearts Colin Firth!!*

Overall, I really enjoyed it, and was so surprised that I did! I've only been to the cinema 4 times this year (the sounds and big moving pictures exacerbates my dizziness, to the point of nearly falling off my chair duing The Dark Knight), and I'm glad that this was one of the films I went to see


----------



## EdieRabbitsMom (Aug 15, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Oh, and my main reason for seeing it? Colin Firth lol! Yes, I know I'm 24, and he's old enough to be my father lol, but there's just something about him... Ever since I saw him in Pride and Prejudice, and then Bridget Jones' Diary..... :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:* I :hearts Colin Firth!!*


You aren't kidding! Sigh...that man is just plain hot! He had me swooning in this movie. If I weren't married, I'd kidnap him and force him to become my love slave. LOL! Kidding of course. I :hearts:my hubby! But Colin Firth is a heart stopper!:thud:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 15, 2008)

*EdieRabbitsMom wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh, and my main reason for seeing it? Colin Firth lol! Yes, I know I'm 24, and he's old enough to be my father lol, but there's just something about him... Ever since I saw him in Pride and Prejudice, and then Bridget Jones' Diary..... :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:* I :hearts Colin Firth!!*
> ...


LOL! Same here! I have decided that my favourite bit of the film is when he gives Donna the cheque, and she tries to give it back, and he runs away saying 'no, you'll have to catch me first!' SO cute!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 16, 2008)

Pierce Brosnan would be my main reason for going to see the film. I don't care if he is almost double my age 

Jo xx


----------



## EdieRabbitsMom (Aug 17, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *EdieRabbitsMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> ...


That was great, but I also loved when he "spontaneously" jumped out of the paddle boat with that ridiculous orange life vest. Sigh....:heartbeat:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 18, 2008)

*EdieRabbitsMom wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *EdieRabbitsMom wrote: *
> ...


:thud::thud::thud:Aaaahhhh.... I love that bit too! And when all the girls tied him up at the hen night scene..... Lucky girls lol!

I watched Bridget Jones: Edge of Reason last night.... I had to! :biggrin2: He is exactly twice my age but who cares lol!


----------



## Becca (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm going to see it again tonight 

I lik the does your mother know one and the yh the one at the hen night when hes tied up


----------



## Becca (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a clip from one of my fave parts of the movie *wipes away tear*

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=mnelpiOAgI8]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=mnelpiOAgI8[/ame]


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 19, 2008)

I have now successfully corrupted my entire family, including the future SIL!!!


----------



## Becca (Aug 21, 2008)

Huh? :?


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 21, 2008)

I took them all to see the movie....none of them wanted to go, and now they're all hooked on the music as well as the movie!!! My daughter left from the theater, and bought the soundtrack on her way home!


----------



## Becca (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh Cool


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 22, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea when it will be out on dvd?

I'm so dying to buy it and have it for myself....


----------



## EdieRabbitsMom (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw it again one more time this weekend for the 3rd time. I haven't been to the movies but 5 times in the past year, so that tells you something about how much I loved this movie! : )


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 26, 2008)

It's grown on me a whole lot more since I last saw it- I wanna see it again too!


----------



## Becca (Aug 26, 2008)

I wanna go to the sing a long version 
*Becca*


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 26, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> I wanna go to the sing a long version


Ijust heard about that. Some theaters will have subtitles so you can read or sing the words. 

Let's see if I can find my old records of ABBA.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 26, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *BabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I wanna go to the sing a long version
> ...


Ummmm, I won't need the subtitles :embarrassed:

Jan


----------



## Becca (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah me neither - My mum says I'm one of the youngest ABBA fan she's ever met - i've been singing them for ever since i cam remember.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 27, 2008)

There's going to be a sing-a-long version? Oh my.....

When I went to it the second time - I'd listened to the songs so much that I sang along anyway....and totally embarassed Art I think...

...but there weren't that many people around us...


----------

